# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Bijniergezwel

## magdalenaH

wat kan de oorzaak zijn van een bijniergezwel

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Magdalena,

Oorzaken van bepaalde ziektes is erg moeilijk om vast te leggen. Een bijniergezwel is vrij zeldzaam en er is vrij weinig over bekend. Mocht jij of iemand van jouw naaste een bijniergezwel hebben zou ik adviseren toch even de behandeld arts te gaan raadplegen.

Heel veel succes! Ik denk dat het zoeken naar een oplossing beter is dan naar het zoeken van de oorzaak!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## meneereddie

Hoi Magdalena, 

Wat voor gezwel is het? Een tumor, een stukje wild vlees, littekenweefsel? Of iets anders? Functioneert je nier nog goed? Zijn er symptomen die door dat gezwel zijn ontstaan? Denk dan aan verhoogde bloeddruk, hartkloppingen, (bonkende) hoofdpijn, vaak warm, veel zweten, stemmingswisselingen, vermoeidheid, of juist energiek, verhoogd suikergehalte.. Etc.. 

Groetjes,

----------


## magdalenaH

Meestal is het een goedaardig gezwel volgens de huisdokter. Er wordt een tweede mri uitgevoerd morgen om te kijken of het gezwel is toegenomen na een jaar. Heb geen verhoogde bloeddruk of andere ongemakken. Vroeg mij alleen maar af wat de evolutie kan zijn vermits het blijkbaar zeer zelden voorkomt.
Groetjes

----------


## meneereddie

Feochromocytoom, een bijniertumor

Klik even op hierboven Magdalena.
Dat is het Feochromocytoom forum. 
Ik denk dat jij dat ook hebt. En inderdaad, 99 van de 100 gevallen zijn goedaardige tumoren.
Hoe je er aan komt is eigenlijk niet goed bekend, maar er is een percentage erfelijkheidsfactor, en ook hebben de meeste dragers de tumor, of het begin van de groei er van, al voor de geboorte in zich, of vlak na de geboorte.
De medische wetenschap geeft aan dat dit redelijk zeldzaam is, maar ik heb daar erg mijn twijfels over. Ik hoor het steeds vaker.
Kijk even op het forum, misschien kom je nog iets te weten als je het 1 en ander leest.
En anders kun je daar al je vragen stellen, en je verhaal kwijt.

Groetjes,

----------


## wally2cv

het kan erfelijk zijn

----------

